# Wyndham Discovery package newbee



## adriane2656 (Sep 6, 2016)

Towards the end of last year, I was talked into the Wyndham Discovery package of 200,000 points to use within 2 years (Towers on the Grove, MB).
Shortly after that, I found this website & began to feel slightly sick over how much I paid for these points versus buying them resale.  It was too late to rescind, so I put the stuff away for a while (out of sight, out of mind)...
BTW, I love this website, but sometimes I get lost in the abbreviations & jargon. 
At the beginning of October, I go to Myrtle Beach every year.  I consider this time of year there "value" and usually stay somewhere pretty nice (not as nice as Ocean Boulevard, but one of the better resorts in the area) and spend less than $500 for 5 nights oceanfront large hotel room (including taxes, resort fees, etc.).  Wyndham considers this time "high" and has priced their points accordingly.  When I consider points usage to stay in MB to what I usually pay in cash, I'm being taken to the cleaners!  Of course Ocean Boulevard is a condo and not a hotel room, is that worth paying the equilavent of 3 times as much as usual!  Not really.
To make matters worse, when I took the Wyndham Discovery package, I was told that inventory was held for people like me & that I didn't have to worry about making reservations last minute (why I waited this year is a different story).  Obviously I was told wrong, because I called Wyndham & SeaWatch Plantation (1st choice) didn't have any availability at all & Ocean Boulevard only has oceanview (no oceanfront) and I need a 1 bedroom but I would have to switch rooms EVERY NIGHT for 5 nights to have that, so instead they booked me in a 2 bedroom consecutively for 4 nights and then I have to switch to a 1 bedroom.  AND I've used 145,000 of my points!  I feel like I am being conned.
Is Myrtle Beach REALLY that busy for Wyndham??
So, I'm wondering, with everyone that has so much experience here, should I just cancel & save my points for next year (and make reservations WAY ahead of time to make sure I get what I want in 2017), since I was told that the Discovery package was good for 2 years?
The lady on the phone suggested that I call back every few days and check to see if they have any new inventory with cancellations coming in-- is that realistic??
Does anyone have any other suggestions?
On a semi-separate note, I am considering buying resale because I'm looking at a biannual trip to Newport, RI coming up and the points for prime season there are really reasonable versus what I would be paying for a hotel there in prime season.  In other words, the resale timeshare market (including MF) would still save me money in Newport & still be a good investment (MB on the other hand, ugh, I'm getting a headache again).  In a perfect world, they would let me use my Discovery package in Newport, oh well.
Thanks to everyone for any wisdom and advice!


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 6, 2016)

adriane2656 said:


> Towards the end of last year, I was talked into the Wyndham Discovery package of 200,000 points to use within 2 years (Towers on the Grove, MB).
> Shortly after that, I found this website & began to feel slightly sick over how much I paid for these points versus buying them resale.  It was too late to rescind, so I put the stuff away for a while (out of sight, out of mind)...
> BTW, I love this website, but sometimes I get lost in the abbreviations & jargon.
> At the beginning of October, I go to Myrtle Beach every year.  I consider this time of year there "value" and usually stay somewhere pretty nice (not as nice as Ocean Boulevard, but one of the better resorts in the area) and spend less than $500 for 5 nights oceanfront large hotel room (including taxes, resort fees, etc.).  Wyndham considers this time "high" and has priced their points accordingly.  When I consider points usage to stay in MB to what I usually pay in cash, I'm being taken to the cleaners!  Of course Ocean Boulevard is a condo and not a hotel room, is that worth paying the equilavent of 3 times as much as usual!  Not really.
> ...



Why wouldn't they let you use your Discovery points in Newport?  No sales office?

If you can't use them at Newport, I'd hold them for next year.  I don't know if Discovery gets advanced reservation priority....you could reserve now if they let you have ARP at a MB resort you like....otherwise, early December, 10 months to the day before check-in, is the time to reserve.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 7, 2016)

adriane2656 said:


> I am considering buying resale because I'm looking at a biannual trip to Newport, RI coming up and the points for prime season there are really reasonable versus what I would be paying for a hotel there in prime season.  In other words, the resale timeshare market (including MF) would still save me money in Newport & still be a good investment (MB on the other hand, ugh, I'm getting a headache again).  In a perfect world, they would let me use my Discovery package in Newport, oh well.



I would do more research before buying in Newport.

The Wyndham resorts are fixed/floating week resorts, owner's were deeded a particular week or week range to use or trade, then *some* were converted to points.

When I checked, there was no availability during the summer, owners with prime weeks use those units and didn't convert to points. Another big problem with a fixed week northern beach resort is nobody wants to buy the off-season weeks, which over time increases the maintenance fee for the remaining owners.

Here's an example on ebay of floating weeks 17-24, 36-43 2-bed, notice no summer, on ebay. Maintenance fee $981, same that a summer week owner would pay. There are also some examples with points.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Lon...759478?hash=item5b28562a36:g:p1YAAOSwQItT2Arz

Here's a fixed week 22, $1331 mf.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BEDROOM-R...984114?hash=item1a16f01b72:g:8foAAOSw-QBXPfW5


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 7, 2016)

There are plenty of other places to go with Wyndham. Ocean Blvd is a pricey choice. The other MB properties fill up more quickly since they are cheaper in terms of points. 

Do you have a Discovery Directory? You should. If so, check the points requirements and seasons so there are no surprises. And book early for best availability.

Last word of advice: DO NOT buy retail, even if the Discovery cost will "offset" part of the purchase price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 7, 2016)

So, if what you are saying is that if I bought resale elsewhere, I probably couldn't use my points in Newport during prime season, because they are booked up (due to owners w/ fixed weeks)?
Does that go for all the Newport properties?
And yeah, they won't let me use the Discovery package in Newport.  Probably like you said, no sales office.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 7, 2016)

adriane2656 said:


> So, if what you are saying is that if I bought resale elsewhere, I probably couldn't use my points in Newport during prime season, because they are booked up (due to owners w/ fixed weeks)?
> Does that go for all the Newport properties?
> .



Yeh, you got it right.

It wouldn't surprise me if someone now posts that they booked a prime week, but in general, the condition exists to some extent in most resorts with short seasons. Hawaii with a 12 month season has good availability at 10 months.

There are opportunities to book Newport off season. I live 70 miles away and we booked one night for next Wednesday. A couple of years ago we booked one night mid December. It was a comfortable 45 degrees early evening and we enjoyed the 3-mansion tour with Christmas decorations.
My one day at Inn on Long Wharf is 8,000 points which with my low mf Panama City points is costing me $36, after our whale watch, a room in Hyannis Super 8 with aarp 20% discount will be $61.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 7, 2016)

*CWA*

If you buy Club Wyndham Access points you would have ARP at 13 months on all the Newport properties. No matter if they are resale or developer points. I am sure you could probably get one of them at 13 months. I am not sure but I think the maintenance fees might be lower thru CWA than if you bought a particular resort in Newport. Have not seen many Newport point contracts for sale.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 7, 2016)

You would have ARP until all the points owned by CWA in Newport have been reserved up.  Also, if Summer weeks are held by unconverted fixed week owners, ARP for something that never comes available is useless.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 7, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> Have not seen many Newport point contracts for sale.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/56-000-CLUB...854263?hash=item5b29f39937:g:6w8AAOSwWBJXBA58

Here's one, 56,000 points at $792 per year, $14.14/1000.

Club access is $5.69/1000.

The problem with hoping to book Newport with Club Access is the week has to be owned by the club. Summer weeks have value that can be sold for good money. 

Another negative is everybody and his cousin will be on the phone at 8AM trying to book a summer week some place at 13 months.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2016)

MF at the Newport properties are fairly high for fixed week owners though.  I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't some summer owners looking to get out of MF and use ovations to turn them back to Wyndham.  Wyndham then has fixed summer weeks that can be converted to points and added into Access.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 7, 2016)

This is possible, but I'm not sure what kind of volume would be going this way.


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe I'm missing something.  If I buy in directly at Newport on a points contract (like that one on ebay above), I am still subject to availability for the time I want.  What's keeping me from still being shut out?


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 7, 2016)

The listing is typical of fixed/floading week contracts converted to points, they leave out the most important data, the week or week range. They imply that you are getting high valued points. You can request an estoppel letter issued by the resort from the seller for that info.

Your arp, advanced reservation priority at 10 -13 months is that deeded data.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 7, 2016)

You aren't missing anything.  Firstly, if you get a FW Conversion at Newport, you don't get 13 month ARP except for your underlying week.  And even if you could get ARP, Roger's point is that there would be scant few weeks in the pool that you would be competing for, since most Summer owners hold on to their weeks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2016)

A lot of points contracts in that area are converted fixed weeks.  You would only have ARP for the fixed week, everything else you would need to wait until 10 months.  The also sold float weeks but there are very few summer weeks because they were sold as fixed weeks first.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep, there are no Wyndham UDI contracts in Newport.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 7, 2016)

We're a good example of owner's not converting to points.

We own weeks 4,5,6 in south Florida that we use every year. Just this year our resale realtor is offering to convert us to lousy Interval International points for $2500 per week. We won't do it, but perhaps someone with a May or Sept week will.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 8, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> A lot of points contracts in that area are converted fixed weeks.  You would only have ARP for the fixed week, everything else you would need to wait until 10 months.  The also sold float weeks but there are very few summer weeks because they were sold as fixed weeks first.



In this case, is she guaranteed her fixed week if she wants it? Or is she fighting for a spot that week with other point holders at 13 months? It would seem to me that if she is guaranteed her week then a converted fixed week is the way to go for her (provided she can find the week she wants). Otherwise,wouldn't CWA be the way to go as she gets a shot at five different resorts instead of one at 13 months? Granted there is limited inventory in CWA and in general for summer at Newport, but I would think her chances would improve with CWA points if she is not guaranteed her week by buying a converted fixed week.


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 8, 2016)

cayman has a good question.
and are all of the Wyndham timeshares in Newport this way, with people keeping their fixed weeks (and basically shutting out everyone else)?
I would really like to get something (or be able to use points) in Newport during prime season.  I've tended towards Wyndham but now I am wondering if any other TS companies may have more opportunities & options in Newport.  Any suggestions?  Maybe I should put that out as a general thread instead of under Wyndham?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 8, 2016)

With a converted fixed week, you, and you alone have access to your week during ARP.  That sounds good but it also means that if you want another week or a different resort you will be fighting with everyone else at 10 months to get it.    In some ways why belong to wyndham and have the extra program fees if you want a fixed week.  Also if you forget to reserve during ARP you will be out of luck.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 8, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> In this case, is she guaranteed her fixed week if she wants it? Or is she fighting for a spot that week with other point holders at 13 months? It would seem to me that if she is guaranteed her week then a converted fixed week is the way to go for her (provided she can find the week she wants). Otherwise,wouldn't CWA be the way to go as she gets a shot at five different resorts instead of one at 13 months? Granted there is limited inventory in CWA and in general for summer at Newport, but I would think her chances would improve with CWA points if she is not guaranteed her week by buying a converted fixed week.



Yes, a FW conversion owner is guaranteed their deeded week if they reserve it by a deadline.  I don't know what the deadline is.

Here's the thing about ARP in an all FW Conversion resort.....No one has 13 month ARP.  They all have ARP on only their deeded week.  CWA owns converted weeks, and I would presume that CWA owners have 13 months ARP only on the deeded weeks CWA owns.  Thus, if CWA owns a prime week, a CWA member may be able to snatch that week at 13 months.  For Club Wyndham Select owners, 10 months is the farthest out they could reserve unless it's their deeded week.


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 8, 2016)

I see what you are saying.  July 2017 I have a fixed date.  But going forward, my schedule is much more flexible BUT is still always going to be in prime season.  It would also be good to be able to use those points elsewhere on the years that I won't be going to Newport.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 8, 2016)

The Wyndham resorts in Newport that I looked at were built in the 80's, way before points were invented.

If someone bought a July week, it was because they  wanted to stay there. It's that simple. They are not excluding anyone. Why would they pay money to convert to points? If it has good resale value, why give it to CWA?

I own a fixed Wyndham week 7 in Pompano. The only reason that I bought it is to use it. I bought my house because I want to use it. I don't care if it excludes others from using it.

Often folks that bought off-season weeks is because they were hoodwinked into buying a trading vehicle. Years ago there were better trades, but since rci changed the rules, they are now dogs. Some were once again hoodwinked into converting to Wyndham points. 

Hoping to get a July week via CWA is not realistic. First they have to own one, second you have to have a phone connection with Wyndham at 8AM 13 months before checkin, a time when many many others want a July week somewhere.


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thought of another set of questions:
with a floating week, like http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Lon...759478?hash=item5b28562a36:g:p1YAAOSwQItT2Arz that was Week 17-24 36-43, how do you know which week you will get?  How are you/it prioritized?  
I wouldn't want to purchase something like that in anticipation that I could make my schedule work 1 or 2 of the 6 weeks possible (and being shut out every year).
And I wouldn't want to convert that to point because that costs a lot, right?
Thanks to everyone that has answered!  You all are fabulous!


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 8, 2016)

adriane2656 said:


> Thought of another set of questions:
> with a floating week, like http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Lon...759478?hash=item5b28562a36:g:p1YAAOSwQItT2Arz that was Week 17-24 36-43, how do you know which week you will get?  How are you/it prioritized?
> I wouldn't want to purchase something like that in anticipation that I could make my schedule work 1 or 2 of the 6 weeks possible (and being shut out every year).
> And I wouldn't want to convert that to point because that costs a lot, right?
> Thanks to everyone that has answered!  You all are fabulous!



Let's say you bought this contract because the weeks you could potentially want are contained within 36-43.  You are competing against every other Flex Week owner within the same contract season for the week you want.  If you convert it to points, you are still competing against every other Flex Week owner within the same contract season.  You've gained nothing with respect to getting the week you want at Newport, and paid money to convert it to points that are extremely expensive so you might use them elsewhere.  Also, I'm not sure, but I'm thinking they'll only let you convert in conjunction with a developer purchase, but I could be off on that.


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmm, I wonder how many flex week owners there would be with that same week (or set of weeks) that I would be competing against?  To try to figure out my chances if it would be worth the purchase... 1 in 25? 100? 1000?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 8, 2016)

The problem is you don't know how many of each week is available during that flex period.  Lets just say there are 100 flex owners .  There could be only 1 of each week for 23 and 24 and one each for weeks 36-39   and 94 weeks for the rest of the float time and for all you know the majority of the rest of the weeks could all be week 17.   The reseller isn't going to know.  Somewhere someplace there is a document that tells you how many owners and how many of each week is available to flex owners but I think it will be difficult to get your hands on that info.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 8, 2016)

Take the number of units for that flex season (say a 50 unit building with 16 week season) or 800 possible combination of units and owners.

You would have to understand human nature ... calling the last few weeks of the season you would NOT be competing against all 800 owners .. just the owners who had NOT yet reserved a week ... and I would bet, way MORE than 50 owners per week as people tend to forget to book during the early part of the season....icy cold spring or early frost of winter?

So, the booking window opens how many months before the checkin date ... OR will you have to put in for work first to get approval for a vacation week.

Chicken or Egg came first?; booking with work for vacation or booking your TS condo ... which comes first?


----------



## adriane2656 (Sep 8, 2016)

Owners with flex weeks (in Newport) would have priority over people with points, correct?
Also, on one of the ebay listings in Newport that are points, I asked: "Was this listing a fixed/floating week contract converted to points? What is the week or week range that I would have priority?"
This was the answer I received: "Per the Owner Interest Details provided by Wyndham the ownership consists of one Flexible Interval Week consisting of the exclusive right to occupy and use a non-designated Suite, on a reservation basis at Wyndham Inn on the Harbor. The ownership interest has been converted to Club Wyndham Plus points in the equivalent amount of 56,000. I do not see that there is a specific week or week range for priority."
It seems like the owner/seller would know that info... maybe they just don't want to say since it's probably not a prime date?


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 8, 2016)

If the points are due to a fixed or flex week conversion (which is the only way points are issued in Newport), no.  The flex week conversion to points wouldn't use their points to reserve, they would use their deeded rights, which would be identical to yours.  

Of course a fixed week would have to have priority over a flex for her deeded week.

Correction:  If they used their points to reserve outside their deeded rights, then yes, owners using their deeded rights would have priority over them.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Newport*

To get an idea of the demand take a look at Myresortnetwork.com. The floating weeks are going for a song. The fixed summer weeks for a ransom. I don't know what the original OP's budget is but there are some summer weeks available.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 9, 2016)

adriane2656 said:


> The ownership interest has been converted to Club Wyndham Plus points in the equivalent amount of 56,000. I do not see that there is a specific week or week range for priority."
> It seems like the owner/seller would know that info... maybe they just don't want to say since it's probably not a prime date?



Even though the seller didn't give the week or week range, the range can be determined from the points chart for the resort. 

From the Wyndham manual or online the chart shows that for Inn on the Harbor the only time that 56,000 points is used for a weeks booking is a 1-bedroom for weeks 1-7. This is the lowest season in the year. 

This is an extreme example of what I talked about earlier. The owner was sold  the worse week at a bargain price compared to a summer week now selling for $15,000 for a 2-bed on myresortnetwork. When he couldn't get decent trades, he was hoodwinked into converting to a low number of points.


----------

